# crazy video- head bites



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

These guys are nuts. 8-[

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=RU&hl=ru&v=eEKFmUR5TE8


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Lisa Geller said:


> These guys are nuts. 8-[
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=RU&hl=ru&v=eEKFmUR5TE8



Nuts? or Stupid? YIKES.....


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

holly F*^ck!!!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

When the hell is Mike going to learn how to spell. I'm just joking Mike, I don't care, just think it's funny


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

this cracks me up -
at the end where he rips the guys head off-

... I'm thinking how hard it's been to find someone to take chest bites from my dog Rogue...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Great, now we'll never get new decoys. : )


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> When the hell is Mike going to learn how to spell. I'm just joking Mike, I don't care, just think it's funny


:lol: O well


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

That dude must have some crazy neck muscles. Can't imagine a dog biting and shaking my head. Anybody seen this done in this country.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Lacrosse mask and a bite wedge. Not really the same as this, but equally silly.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

LOL Now that is the "REAL" Attaque D' Efface!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Lisa Geller said:


> These guys are nuts. 8-[
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=RU&hl=ru&v=eEKFmUR5TE8


Lemme guess Alex sent you this those look like Pressa


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Now that made me laugh!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome Face attack!!!!! Also some new training tecniques for the PPD people, LOL


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

haha

no, but I did get it off his board. I'm sure he also got a good laugh at it
Alex left the Presa business to his wife when he returned to the Ukraine.

He is heavily into malinois, and compete's in IPO throughout Europe.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

holland's anti-terrorist dogs are taught to bite the face. when i was over there i had one of them sent on me. fortunately it was in muzzle and fortunately it was on a slick floor so the dog couldn't get the speed/traction to get a full launch up to face level, but it did hit high on my chest...


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Lisa Geller said:


> haha
> 
> no, but I did get it off his board. I'm sure he also got a good laugh at it
> Alex left the Presa business to his wife when he returned to the Ukraine.
> ...


Last time we had Ivan Alex came out to watch he was on this way back home before he left he was trying to scoop and soak as much training info as he could to bring home with him.


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

...mike -- I believe you mean Dean.

to his credit, we can all learn, right?

regardless, I would definitely put Alex in my top 10 list of dog trainers -- and I have trained with some pretty good dog trainers -- for what ever that might be worth. 

lg


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Lisa Geller said:


> ...mike -- I believe you mean Dean.
> 
> to his credit, we can all learn, right?
> 
> ...


Mehh Learn? I cant spell and I cant remember :?


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

:-? :-s That is the craziest thing that I have ever seen. My gosh, he gotta have whip lash after that!!!


----------



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

Wonder what the mask is made of and how to avoid a bloody nose on intial hit. If I had confidence with the equipment I would think about taking a hit.:mrgreen:


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

David Stucenski said:


> Wonder what the mask is made of and how to avoid a bloody nose on intial hit. If I had confidence with the equipment I would think about taking a hit.:mrgreen:


Maybe from one of those bully/mastiff breeds that just plow into you, But if you got hit in the face by a high flying mali, or dutchie, I would think that could cause some injury.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

I would NOT want to face (no pun intended) one of those dogs.

I did like the dramtic ending though. =D>


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Maybe from one of those bully/mastiff breeds that just plow into you, But if you got hit in the face by a high flying mali, or dutchie, I would think that could cause some injury.

Or, you could just duck. LOL What a stupid idea these guys have.


----------



## Tiffany Geisen (Nov 4, 2008)

What practical use would it have? I'm so confused......


----------



## Willaim Somers (Jan 17, 2009)

That's a nice Video to have on the internet for evidence just in case the dog does what it's trained to do and horribly disfigures some poor Ukrainian mailman, who cant see and is in a full body cast. I mean come on! how easy would it be to esquive this dog, or better yet, let him fly over you and close the lid on the dumpster he just fell into. I asume the point of the training is geared towards taking down someone in full body armor? Not going to happen! The more video I see of Euro Training the more I want to keep my dog dollars here at home.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Willaim Somers said:


> That's a nice Video to have on the internet for evidence just in case the dog does what it's trained to do and horribly disfigures some poor Ukrainian mailman, who cant see and is in a full body cast. I mean come on! how easy would it be to esquive this dog, or better yet, let him fly over you and close the lid on the dumpster he just fell into. I asume the point of the training is geared towards taking down someone in full body armor? Not going to happen! The more video I see of Euro Training the more I want to keep my dog dollars here at home.[/quote
> Pssssstt!!!Heh
> I think there goofing around


----------



## Willaim Somers (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL I really hope your right Mike! I have this vision of two guys sitting around a potbelly stove drinking vodka,smoking big fat cigars and thinking of ways to make there dog unstoppable. One thing I have learned in this life is you can never know the limitations of some peoples stupidity. So I'll hope it was a joke..but if it turns out they are serious I wont be surprised. And either way these clowns are insane.:mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Willaim Somers said:


> LOL I really hope your right Mike! I have this vision of two guys sitting around a potbelly stove drinking vodka,"smoking big fatties" and thinking of ways to make there dog unstoppable. One thing I have learned in this life is you can never know the limitations of some peoples stupidity. So I'll hope it was a joke..but if it turns out they are serious I wont be surprised. And either way these clowns are insane.:mrgreen:


There fixed it for ya \\/


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

lol sorry apparently it's supposed to be a pitbull though. Yeah that would be a bad idea in my book. Mmmm of course to me the dog looks way to big and heavily built for a pitbull but oh well.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I think I am going to re train Arko to do this. Looks like fun!!:razz: When Gerben comes over here for our April seminar we will give you all a demo of it. LOL


----------

